# Carbonating Cider in the Keg



## shaunous (12/2/14)

Hey all, having a few problems with carbonation on my ciders, set at my beer carbonating/pouring pressures they are under-carbed, if I take the beer off and crank the cider up, they get better, but quickly loose that goodness once pressure is reduced to add beer again. 

Anyone have these issues, or should I be running my ciders at a lot higher pouring pressures than my beers so they don't under-carb, meaning getting a dual-reg, which I don't really wanna fork the dollars out for.


----------



## Lodan (12/2/14)

How long have you had the cider under gas? Has it reached equilibrium yet? (is it fully carbed?)
What co2 volume are you aiming for with both beer and cider?

If you overcarb the cider and then drop the serving pressure it will eventually equalise... depending on how quick you drink it

There are two options, find a middle pressure that suits beer and cider (might not be perfect) or go the dual regulator route


----------



## HBHB (12/2/14)

Put a 1 way check valve on the line above the gas inlet for the cider. It will still drift back to a slightly lower carb than ideal, but it will take a lot longer. (Just another option) it will only work if you achieve the desired level of carbonation in the cider keg before connecting to the system where the beers are at pouring pressure. Hope this makes sense.

Martin


----------



## shaunous (13/2/14)

Yeh im with ya Martin, i've got one laying around work that should be food grade, i'll give it a go.

Ah Lodan, FUKS ME! im making Aldi Juice Cider that tastes better then any other i've made, cant get much simplier. Was more after peoples carb/serving pressures who make this and keg, and i know a fair few bottles it so they can top up the sweetness in the glass with more juice, but its sweet enough IMO.

cheers guys...


----------



## Airgead (13/2/14)

Commercial ciders are usually carbed higher than beers as they don't hold a head and unless you carb them high people think they are flat. 

I just carb mine on the same pressure as my beers and they are fine. My missus doesn't like too much fizz though.

Cheers
Dave


----------

